# Cooler Master RC-690



## Darksaber (Sep 26, 2007)

The Cooler Master RC-690 is their newest mainstream case. It combines the benefits of great aircooling, screwless design and compatiblilty with large graphic cards with solid steel construction. All this comes at a very affordable price point. The case can be had with or without a window.

*Show full review*


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Oct 5, 2007)

Where can you snag one of those side windows?


----------



## Grings (Oct 5, 2007)

This is cool, im seriously consodering one of these for one of my rigs, nice to see something other than the generic layout (CM Centurion,Gigabyte Poseidon/Triton etc) used in so many cases at this price point, plus one of those side fans looks like it blows right over the video card


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 5, 2007)

wow. nice case, and only $80.. I was thinking on the lian li v1200 or v2000's, and this is now a consideration


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet case, can be found here if your a UK resident for not alot


----------



## 0V3CHKiN (Oct 5, 2007)

Can anyone comment on the hard drive cage? I'm mostly curious as to how secure the drive locks into the slot. 

I had something similar like that with an Antec LanBoy (the way the drives are alligned and the holster for them). However my experience with the drive holders was not a good one. They did not feel secure in their slots. It was like they would slide out at any moment and fall at an angle on the drive below. 

Otherwise I will definitely be getting this case in the future.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive read that the plastic HD casing fits in snug.


----------



## Darksaber (Oct 5, 2007)

0V3CHKiN said:


> Can anyone comment on the hard drive cage? I'm mostly curious as to how secure the drive locks into the slot.
> 
> I had something similar like that with an Antec LanBoy (the way the drives are alligned and the holster for them). However my experience with the drive holders was not a good one. They did not feel secure in their slots. It was like they would slide out at any moment and fall at an angle on the drive below.
> 
> Otherwise I will definitely be getting this case in the future.



oh yes it fits in perfectly well and snaps into place great  simple but quite effective


----------



## Chewy (Oct 5, 2007)

Quite easy to mount a 240mm rad up there with some modding I think too.  I was concidering this case but Im not to sure how the front would look quality-wise..  I think Im still sticking with the SilverStone tj09.. even though its price is a killer lol.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 5, 2007)

if someone orderes this case for me, strips it down, and does all the blah grey outside and insides with sandpaper or something so it's brushed aluminum i'd pay them $200. lol


----------



## Jodiuh (Oct 6, 2007)

How's $50 shipped in US 2nd day sound?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

how much does it weigh?


----------



## 65tweet (Oct 6, 2007)

I like most of the layout of this case but what is the benefit of having the PSU on the bottom? Wont that add to the heat on the video card? I understand the PSU will have a fan but heat will still rise up and heat things above it right? Guess thats where the side fan comes in?


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jodiuh said:


> How's $50 shipped in US 2nd day sound?



WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT how long is that good for? Site easy to use?


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 6, 2007)

65tweet said:


> I like most of the layout of this case but what is the benefit of having the PSU on the bottom? Wont that add to the heat on the video card? I understand the PSU will have a fan but heat will still rise up and heat things above it right? Guess thats where the side fan comes in?



yea heat usually does rise, but in this case.. you can turn the psu upside down and have a fan below it blowing into the psu, then the psu blowing out the back. in other words, your power supply would be the normal way as if were on top fan facing down. theres also another fan on the bottom sucking in cool air, 1 or 2 in the front, 1 or 2 on the side, another behind the mobo, 2 on top, and 1 or 2? on back. lol i actually like that case better than my antec 900.. i'll be ordering. lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 6, 2007)

Its nice to see a company offeirng cases for all income types. Coolermaster does well with about 90 Percent of their cases (the mystique and others suck ass though.) Id use it for my wifes PC, but Im wanting their COSMOS.


----------



## Jodiuh (Oct 6, 2007)

65tweet said:


> ...what is the benefit of having the PSU on the bottom?


It doesn't screw w/ the CPU's heatsink or anything else up top trying to escape from the case. If you get a psu w/ 80's in front or back, it's a non issue. If you get one w/ a 120, mount it w/ the 120 facing down and it'll have plent of airflow from the vent directly underneath it. Also, a bottom mount psu has led to a much cleaner case in my efforts.



FOXCONN1115 said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT how long is that good for? Site easy to use?


It's been on sale since release...tho I hate ZZF.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> how much does it weigh?


 .


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone know what fans u can install on the side panel with the window version?


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got me one of these here cases at CompUSA for $59.99.   My new system fits in it well, except my new GTX wants to be a pain and make things cramped. LOL


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 12, 2007)

Man thats sexy.
Nice cases as usual CM


----------



## Daniel D. (Oct 29, 2007)

I registered only for writing this post: This is one of the best reviews ever! Nice photos which shows the things the reader wants to know, written in a very well style and saying "Yes!" to buy this piece of Cooler Master. Thanks a lot!  



Chewy said:


> Quite easy to mount a 240mm rad up there with some modding I think too.  I was concidering this case but Im not to sure how the front would look quality-wise..  I think Im still sticking with the SilverStone tj09.. even though its price is a killer lol.


How can you mount a dual radi at the top? There'll be some space between the two fans...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 11, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Just ordered one for £45 delivered from scan. I hate how cases cost so much more in the UK. Other components are nowhere near as bad.



45 quid isnt a bad price... we pay around the same here so why are you complaining?


----------



## phandrew (Jul 12, 2009)

Can the front fan be replaced by another fan or is it stuck there permanently?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 12, 2009)

Open that beast up, give the insides a nice matte black coat, remove that fan holder at the bottom and either mod a window or buy the pre-made one and you'd have a seriously bad rig.


----------



## dhaval070 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Poor quality front panel*

I just bought cm 690. I like its size and look. But Installing 5.25 drives is not easy. Have to pull off whole front side panel for it. It is prone to break up its connectors to case. 

Case is good except its front panel. It is of poor quality plastic and very delicate. Be very careful while taking it off for installing dvd drives. 

I would not buy any of cooler master next time.


----------

